# Glue for head badge



## rpiontek (Apr 21, 2004)

Hello! I'm at the last step for my first frame. After trying some tests with 3M sticky tape and not being happy with it, and deciding against screws I would like to glue the head badge on. Any suggestions? I have something here called Polyseamseal Outdoor Clear Sealant which is flexible that I'm inclined to use, but I'm not sure. Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, I've glued the badges on all 6 of my bikes on with some good ole' JB quick. They haven't fallen off yet...


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

People have used double-sided tape for automotive trim but I have not tried this.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey;

There are some trim tapes that will almost pull a door skin off before the molding lets go. Fusor makes a really good one, but don't get it wrong! Any good structural bonding adhesive should work, if you can keep it where you want it. Windshield urethane even, but it can be horrifically messy if you don't know the tricks.

I'm close behind you, and have not decided myself, yet!


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

What 3m tape did you try?

You can try 3m VHb tape (type 5952). It is used as a structural double sided adhesive tape and holds the facades of a lot of newer buildings in place. It will provide a permanent bond with most types of powder coated paints, metal and glass. With the right surface prep, it has insane holding power.


----------



## rpiontek (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks for the tips everyone! In the end I tried JB weld as it was also lying around here. It is stuck! But I goofed a bit, even though I was careful to mask around the badge with tape beforehand. Next time I think I will go with screws. I decided against them as I like the cleaner look without screws. But at least they are easy to do.

The 3M tape I tried was around 1mm thick and I didn't like the extra space between the badge and the tube. Maybe there is some thinner stuff but I wasn't motivated to go out searching. I also had trouble to get the badge to sit flat with the tape, though I didn't try too hard. 

Another thing I'd be curious to hear about... I made a copper etched badge. It turned out nice, but in trying to clean up the JB weld I chipped off a small part of the clear coat I applied to protect it. This was good quality PPG clear coat, though it's not too surprising it doesn't stick well to bare metal. This makes me suspect that the lifetime of the badge will not be super long, and next time I'd just go with polished stainless which should be worry free. Any thoughts?


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

4+ years and my silver badge is still safe and secure with 3M tape for auto trim from the auto part store. 3M VHB is good stuff it holds my go pro camera just fine. Its a titanium frame but the stuff sticks to nearly any clean surface. I would recommend cleaning with an isopropol alcohol prep swab. Also if you can find a way to clamp it down with a bit of force for 24 hours it will be that much more secure and strong. I would use 3M VHB tape again for another head badge. Its so strong, easy to apply and clean. I think its better than epoxy in some ways because it will flex quite a bit.


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

I bought a 6x12" sheet of nickel to make head badges, but I haven't settled on a design yet. I considered stainless but I read that it is much more difficult to cut.

Thanks for asking the question. I was considering riveting the head badge, but I think I'll try the 3M tape.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

+1 on VHB. Make sure both surfaces are very clean. Final wipe with alcohol.


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

The auto parts store didn't have any 3M VHB tapes. The closest they had was 3615 "super strength molding tape" for automotive use. Is this "good enough?"


----------

